# i thought i had two leghorn x orp.



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Crazy i thought i had 2 from that cross but boy was i wrong.

Needless to say i got a barred rock cross leghorn

I thought my barred rock was never going to start laying ... i have never got 2 brown eggs in one day. So i thought they all was the buff orpington. But to my amazement i got 1 of each


----------



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2012)

Awwww so adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks there running around and already eating a bunch. I had a silkie chick in there and there aready double the size of it and its 1 week


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Are these the new hatchlings? Cute! Look at that leghorn all cuddled and comfy, too cute!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

realy cute chics. love the pics.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep these are the new ones there doing wonderful


----------

